# CMS will re-examine ICD-10 timeline



## tpontillo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just saw this and thought everyone might want to see this


http://www.modernhealthcare.com/art...9976&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hits-alert


----------



## mhanson1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't imagine that they would extend that timeline out too far, if at all.  Its inevitible that the US needs to switch.  Many organizations have already begun working toward that implementation deadline, and to extend it too far would be a monetary loss for many.  It might be helpful to extend it out a short time span, as providers are faced with a lot of changes in a short amount of time; 5010, EHR, etc.  
Michelle Hanson, CPC


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope they dont extend it out too long.  We might have to jump into ICD-11 instead


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 14, 2012)

Since new codes are always introduced on 10-1 every year, it might be difficult to use any other date, unless they go out 1 year to 2014.  I read the article earlier today and found it interesting that she stated this while speaking before an AMA contingency.  I hope they don't wait until next year to tell us they are extending until 2014.  We all now how fast Medicare works....
LeeAnn


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to know as soon as possible.  I was planning on learning ICD 10 in January of 2013.  Did not want to do it so far in advance and then forget everything when it does start


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 14, 2012)

CMS reps states the would examine the timeline, not change it.

Rule #2 about coding:  don't read too much into anything.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Careful reading*

Upon reading the article carefully, it was the AUTHOR who came to the conclusion that the date would change.   The acting CMS head said it would be "re-examined."   The two do not necessarily mean the same thing.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't believe they will change the date.  Maybe, possibly, offer a short grace period, but I don't look for any significant change.  CMS has stood by their "firm" date of 10/1/13!!  Too many entities are on tract for 2013.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with Machelle, that perhaps they will do something similar to 5010 and have an implementation date and then a date a couple of months later that you must comply by, or a grace period, maybe the first of the year.  
LeeAnn


----------



## ithomas14 (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't believe anything until you see it on CMS or their contractors website. I agree with the other posts that they will most likely have a 'grace period'. I'm studying anatomy and pathophysiology now which includes some insight into ICD 10 coding. Next year I will take the coding training. Yes, there is a lot to learn.


----------



## Chandru.E (Feb 15, 2012)

*ICD 10 certification*

Hi 

Can any one explain, If I have done certification CPC in 2009, Is it necessary to get it certification again after ICD 10 that is in 2013. Do I need to write exam again to get certificate.


----------



## Chandru.E (Feb 15, 2012)

*ICD 10 certification Help!!!!*

Hi

Can any one explain, If I have done certification CPC in 2009, Is it necessary to get it certification again after ICD 10 that is in 2013. Do I need to write exam again to get certificate.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## friley (Feb 15, 2012)

Would like to see AAPC come out with a formal response similar to AHIMA's response  that was posted last evening.   https://newsletters.ahima.org/newsletters/ealert/2012/02_14_12_special.html
In essence, keep on moving forward to ICD10.  The healthcare industry and many providers are already deep into the movement towards ICD10.


----------



## LIVELY (Feb 28, 2012)

*UB04 claim form*

Does anyone happen to know where I can get a claim form (If anyone is currently using one) as an example to show how ICD9 is changing to ICD9? I just want to use one as an example.


----------



## mswylie (Feb 28, 2012)

*ICD-10 - Final Draft*

Has anyone heard or read whether the 2012 Draft will be frozen and not updated until after implementation of ICD-10?    Also,  is the same thing true of ICD-9?    I had heard that they would freeze both books (no updates) at some point....have heard both 2012 versions and 2013 versions.    So,  anybody know which is correct?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 28, 2012)

it is post on the CDC data warehouse homepage for ICD 9 and 10 that there is in place as of this year a "partial" freeze on both code sets.  Unless it is in the best interest of the public to creat new or change any exiting codes there will be no new codes until Oct 1 2014, after that only ICD-10 Cm will be udated annually or bi annually as needed, ICD-9 CM will never be updated again.


----------

